# Got my Boat 1998 Smokercraft Voyager 14



## atb (Jan 31, 2009)

Just brought it home and gotta get to the drawing board for changes. The trailer needs some adjustments right off the bat, the boat isnt far enough up to support the transom on the bunk and the trailer also looks set up for a flat bottom jon not a deep v simple fix with a roller.


----------



## atb (Jan 31, 2009)

Worried a bit about the crusty looking caulk in the first 2 photos not the smartest thing buying a boat in Michigan no open water in sight for a least 2 months. Some other photos. See pretty scratched up in the last photo.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations. From what I can see in teh photo the boat appears sound. The crusty stuff looks like normal wear - not to worry.

Good luck and keep us up to date on your progress


Oh yeah - fix that trailer ASAP


----------



## krusher (Feb 1, 2009)

what are your plans for the boat? i have a 92 smokercraft wide deep V. it's 14.5 feet long with a 25 hp. the boat was very stable especially with the kids. good luck with your plans.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 1, 2009)

atb said:


> Worried a bit about the crusty looking caulk in the first 2 photos


If that is the most you are worried about, you have no issues. Good luck fishing out of it when the water softens up a bit.


----------



## atb (Feb 2, 2009)

krusher said:


> what are your plans for the boat? i have a 92 smokercraft wide deep V. it's 14.5 feet long with a 25 hp. the boat was very stable especially with the kids. good luck with your plans.


Krusher 
I am looking at adding a front casting deck, trolling motor, add back deck some lockable storage all in aluminum framing at least. Paint the inside with textured sound deading stuff and do the rest of the boat in my favorite color... camo with camo clad. I am in strip down mode right now got the old 2nd wood flooring area yanked out over the weekend between kids sporting events, sledding and the super bowl.


----------



## baptistpreach (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, I really like the idea for the rod holder, I think its neat. Not that I wouldn't remove them, but nice style and idea!


----------



## crappie-attitude (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey ATB, I have the exact same boat! Same year, same color- the only thing different is mine is has a long-shaft transom. I see yours has a floor of some type already in it. Have you looked to see what it has for support under there? I'll be starting renovations on mine in about a week, so hopefully we can bounce ideas off of each other. Of course, I'm not too proud to just duplicate what you do if you've got it all planned out!


----------



## atb (Feb 11, 2009)

GOOD NEWS:
Got my aluminum framing today 8 8 foot 1x1x1/16 6061 sq. tube and 2 8 foot 1x1x1/16 6061 angle and 8 2x4 by 1/8 aluminum sheet. Cut 14 support brackets after the kids went to bed.
BAD NEWS:
Need to borrow neighbors plug in sawzall my 18volter blew through the batteries quick. Need to change initial design v-hull causing problems I was going to create box like frames and only rest them one the bottom and bench seats til I could water test it. Was going to use bench seat as support for back deck but the 1 inch rise would put me almost over the transom. Back to the drawing board, open to ideas.


----------



## atb (Feb 12, 2009)

crappie-attitude said:


> Hey ATB, I have the exact same boat! Same year, same color- the only thing different is mine is has a long-shaft transom. I see yours has a floor of some type already in it. Have you looked to see what it has for support under there? I'll be starting renovations on mine in about a week, so hopefully we can bounce ideas off of each other. Of course, I'm not too proud to just duplicate what you do if you've got it all planned out!


CA
They were wood so I actually took em out. My wife didnt approve she said those were the best looking things on the whole boat! They wedged and I mean wedged (I had to cut them out) in the ridge right above the riveted area and had screwed appropriate height PVC tubing in the bottom for center support. Good luck on your project.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 12, 2009)

> and do the rest of the boat in my favorite color... camo with camo clad



im gonna be jelious. that camo clad is sweet but alittle expesive. if work ever picks up, thats what ill be wraping my boat with


----------



## atb (Feb 19, 2009)

Some framing progress. Decided to power up and sold the 9.9 Merc. 2 stroke currently hunting for a 15 to 20 hp 4 stroke to replace. Still working on how to support deck in the stern front of bench and how to frame the back spot without not having enough room for the gas tank.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 19, 2009)

atb said:


> Some framing progress. Decided to power up and sold the 9.9 Merc. 2 stroke currently hunting for a 15 to 20 hp 4 stroke to replace. Still working on how to support deck in the stern front of bench and how to frame the back spot without not having enough room for the gas tank.


looks good


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 19, 2009)

Just thinking outloud, but concerning the decking of the rear area, do you already have a fuel can, and does it sit low enough so as not to interfere with a deck/hatch? :-k


----------



## atb (Feb 20, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Just thinking outloud, but concerning the decking of the rear area, do you already have a fuel can, and does it sit low enough so as not to interfere with a deck/hatch? :-k



WW
I do have the fuel tank, and I checked that out and will be OK height wise. The photos of the farthest stern pit are on page 1 second to last post on bottom to check out what I am working with. What might not be ok is if I support the deck off of the rib the gas tank wont come out unless I turn it sideways prime for gas leakage. Thanks for looking and suggestions.


----------



## crappie-attitude (Feb 21, 2009)

atb said:


> CA
> They were wood so I actually took em out. My wife didnt approve she said those were the best looking things on the whole boat! They wedged and I mean wedged (I had to cut them out) in the ridge right above the riveted area and had screwed appropriate height PVC tubing in the bottom for center support. Good luck on your project.



Somewhat funny you cut them out and I'm getting ready to put something similar in. I finally got a chance to get started and decided against going with aluminum, mainly because of cost, but also because carpeted wood should be quieter and it's cheaper/easier to fix if I screw something up! 

Your project is looking good! =D>


----------



## atb (Feb 21, 2009)

crappie-attitude said:


> atb said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got a chance to get started and decided against going with aluminum, mainly because of cost, but also because carpeted wood should be quieter and it's cheaper/easier to fix if I screw something up!
> ...



thanks CA, You may be on to something. I am having some post purchase remorse of choosing aluminum. I am sure its user error but like you said I have screwed things up and have numerous pieces of aluminum cut a hair too short, parts that didnt fit right that I have had to drill out a bunch of rivets too fix. The weight I dont know if it is a huge benefit the 1/8 inch plate I bought 2x4 8 sheets weight 112 lbs all the squared tube and angle weighed 60lbs. I am having a hard time getting a clean precise cut. Tried used mitre saw with metal cutting disk left a nasty non squared end, hacksaw cut straightest and cleanest but I may be ready for social security benefits by the time I finish I am only 39, the Sawzall has been the lesser of evils cleaner cut than the mitre with a disk and easiser and faster than the hacksaw. Good luck with your project.


----------



## atb (Mar 2, 2009)

Things progressing along. Got my power upgrade found a good deal on a 2003 Tohatsu 18hp 4 stroke like new for a third the cost. 2 floor area framing almost done. Found that a little rem oil on the sawzall and drill bit make cutting and drilling aluminum much easier and with cleaner cuts. I know useless with out photos get them later.


----------



## atb (Mar 5, 2009)

photos of framing floor almost done and new used motor.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice! 8)


----------



## Zum (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice looking outboard.
Kinda a weird size-18hp?
Seems pretty small for a 4 stroke,how much does it weigh?


----------



## atb (Mar 6, 2009)

Zum said:


> Nice looking outboard.
> Kinda a weird size-18hp?
> Seems pretty small for a 4 stroke,how much does it weigh?



Thanks, Yeah I was looking for a 17 1/2 and this was the closest I could find :lol: 
Tohatsu supposedly makes all Nissan outboards and Mercury Motors under 25hp. Size? it may be the picture it weighs around 115 pounds.


----------



## atb (Mar 21, 2009)

been outa town on vacation but wanted to post progress on the front deck, with thanks to bassboy for his suggestion on support.


----------



## Lunkerville (Mar 22, 2009)

Awesome progress so far ATB. I have a 08 smokercraft myself and I am gathering ideas to begin my casting deck. Really like the framing that you have done. It is going to look great when completed. =D> From the pics, I would assume that you used rivets for the framing. If so, can you tell me what size rivets you worked with?


----------



## atb (Mar 22, 2009)

Lunkerville said:


> Awesome progress so far ATB. I have a 08 smokercraft myself and I am gathering ideas to begin my casting deck. Really like the framing that you have done. It is going to look great when completed. =D> From the pics, I would assume that you used rivets for the framing. If so, can you tell me what size rivets you worked with?


Thanks Lunkerville, I used 3/16 rivets with 1/4 and 3/8 grip depending on the connection.


----------



## Lunkerville (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi ATB,

I was just looking at your pics again and have a question. My boat is similar to yours in that there are side support bars attached to the top of the bench seat and again at the gunnels. With respect to your deck, are you just going to leave the piece behind these supports exposed?


----------

